# New Park opening in Needville



## Hotrod

Lone Star Offroad Ranch, 700 acres, wooded with 3/4 mile of river frontage on the San Bernard. Has a big shallow pond, he has water out there as well. Said he has gullys and crawls. Gonna be something for everyone, even the big trucks. Gonna be nice to have something close to home. At the dead end of Pleasant Rd off 1236 and Bushnell. Last gate on the right. Opening in October

Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lone-Star-Offroad-Ranch/596791327010558


----------



## majekman

*new park*

That will be awesome and close to home for me and my riding buddies.


----------



## bayouboy350

Didn't another park open near there? Brazos Bend Off Road. Is that park any good?


----------



## Hotrod

Yes and no it really small, 80 acres


----------



## mudduck07

When exactly does it open?? Anyone know the cost??


----------



## Hotrod

Sometime in October. Prices arent much, like all the other parks


----------



## majekman

*new park*

Hope it isn't opening the 26 we are doing the Halloween ride at general sams. cant wait for new park to open.


----------



## bjmillet

Maybe they can finally get a dairy queen

mobile


----------



## Hotrod

Ill let yall know as soon as he sets the date. Owner is Slate Dylla


----------



## txjustin

I can't believe they are opening this park. Literally right next to some land my family owns. Hope it doesn't mess up our hunting too much. They used to hunt the **** out of their place, don't see that happening too much anymore. 

Actually, it might help our hunting by pushing their deer onto our place.


----------



## Hotrod

They are still trying to work the Ins out. He said hopefully after the first of the year but he's not sure. The Ins is expensive


----------



## Mrschasintail

Joey, the person that owns it, are they affiliated with All Out?


----------



## Hotrod

They are good friends with them


----------



## Night Trout

Has this place opened yet?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Mrschasintail said:


> Joey, the person that owns it, are they affiliated with All Out?


Should be good business for Chance! :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod

No Chance doesn't own it. And it's not gonna open. Unless the land owners mom has a change of heart


----------

